# 41st Annual CHICANO PARK DAY Celebration



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

41st Annual Chicano Park Day Celebration
Saturday, April 23, 2011- 10am-5pm

"Chicano Park Under The Bridge". It's going to be another Firme Day In San Diego Califas. 

Celebration organized by The Chicano Park Steering committee & Car Show organized by Amigos Car Club. 

Pre Reg EARLY if you plan to attend!

Looking to do a FREE MENUDO THE NEXT DAY AT the WORLD Famous Luzitas Taco Shop! Might kick off "The X-Man's Sunday Morning Menudo that day.  

Also, I'll be planning a Caravan CRUISE around San Diego after Chicano Park. Something to do after the show that day. 

Who's going?


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

GROUPE SAN DIEGO WILL BE THERE


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:run: :run: :run: :run: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:cheesy: 





> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 20 2010, 06:36 PM~19379097
> *41st Annual Chicano Park Day Celebration
> Saturday, April 23, 2011- 10am-5pm
> 
> ...


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

*INDIVIDUALS C.C. WILL BE THERE.................................*


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Dec 21 2010, 10:40 PM~19389752
> *INDIVIDUALS C.C. WILL BE THERE.................................
> *


WHO
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

*ORALE SUPREME STYLES CCSD WILL BE THERE!*


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

BROWN PRIDE ORANGE*COUNTY CC WILL BE ATTENDING THIS YEAR!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Dec 22 2010, 09:52 AM~19393628
> *WHO
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



EL PAPA DE LOS POLLITOS GUEY.............

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nickg (Dec 9, 2010)

Epics OC will be there :cheesy:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Just noticed that you put the reg form up, X :dunno:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Dec 22 2010, 04:37 PM~19395980
> *EL PAPA DE LOS POLLITOS GUEY.............
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OK DADDY OF ALL THE CHICKENS.
:werd: :werd:


----------



## supremestyles pres (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Dec 22 2010, 10:59 AM~19393673
> *ORALE SUPREME STYLES CCSD WILL BE THERE!
> *


x2


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

That was a bad ass show last year we had a great time. We'll be there!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 20 2010, 06:36 PM~19379097
> *41st Annual Chicano Park Day Celebration
> Saturday, April 23, 2011- 10am-5pm
> 
> ...



Dayum this is the day before easter . We have a big Picnic in LV Easter Sunday.


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

STYLISH TEKNIQUE C.C. WILL BE THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## GILLIGAN619 (Oct 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Dec 24 2010, 01:16 PM~19412353
> *STYLISH TEKNIQUE C.C. WILL BE THERE!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

uso harbor area will be there


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

Tiempo C.C. Tijuana Mex will be there


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Jan 4 2011, 07:16 PM~19505025
> *uso harbor area will be there
> *


 LV too  had a blast last year.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)

ORALE ESE OLDIES CAR CLUB.
SAN DIEGO & TIJUAS WILL BE THERE.
AY NOS GUACHAMOS ESE


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Dec 22 2010, 04:37 PM~19395980
> *EL PAPA DE LOS POLLITOS GUEY.............
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X 2 !!!!!!!


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by marquez 38_@Jan 9 2011, 07:41 PM~19550680
> *ORALE ESE OLDIES CAR CLUB.
> SAN DIEGO & TIJUAS WILL BE THERE.
> AY NOS GUACHAMOS ESE
> *


SFV, OC, LA ??? :dunno:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jan 12 2011, 12:12 AM~19572686
> *SFV, OC, LA ??? :dunno:
> *


creo k se referia por que el es de Oldies TJ...


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

Got the word today entry numbers 3,4... Yeah buddy rolling like a big shot


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 4 2011, 11:55 PM~19507802
> *TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:wave: OURSTYLE.LOS ANGELES ,CC WILL BE THERE.. :nicoderm: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Jan 12 2011, 12:16 AM~19572700
> *creo k se referia por que el es de Oldies TJ...
> *


No, que si ivan a venir del SFV, OC o de LA :dunno:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

ready


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Pre-reg already at 30+, it will sellout fast :dunno:


----------



## ELGORDO (Aug 15, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Great just what our city needs, another event disguised as a positive get together, with all kinds of hate the white person propaganda. :thumbsdown: 






























































































I am kidding of course.THE BIG M WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

who's down to roll from the O*C? I'm rolling with a few heads and were gonna make a weekend out of it! Let's dip! Get at me if your down! Alrratos!

Marcos Brown Pride O*C CC!!


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoWayz66_@Jan 16 2011, 06:02 PM~19613946
> *who's down to roll from the O*C? I'm rolling with a few heads and were gonna make a weekend out of it! Let's dip! Get at me if your down! Alrratos!
> 
> Marcos Brown Pride O*C CC!!
> *


Marcos, SUPERIORS OC is planning on going, we could meet you as you are coming down off Ortega Highway. Let me know...


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by artkrime_@Jan 20 2011, 12:34 AM~19646571
> *Marcos, SUPERIORS OC is planning on going, we could meet you as you are coming down off Ortega Highway. Let me know...
> *


are you guys rolling friday or saturday? yea sounds good...we'll figure it out when the day gets closer. :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

TOGETHER L.A. WILL BE ROLLING


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

*TTT :biggrin: *


----------



## Nickg (Dec 9, 2010)

Epics OC will be rolling friday night


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Reg. is at 142 already and counting, no se duerman :dunno: :twak:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 23 2010, 09:07 PM~19406964
> *Dayum this is the day before easter .  We have a big Picnic in LV Easter Sunday.
> *


*  I try never miss Chicano Park .. Or the Uce Picnic  wat 2 do wat 2 do  my man'z gonna go 2 Chicano park n i'ma stay in vegas n go 2 ur'z Mike  *


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY.CC..NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO...WILL BE THERE.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Nickg_@Jan 20 2011, 11:18 PM~19656433
> *Epics OC will be rolling friday night
> *


lets do the damn thing homie! so we're rolling out friday and gonna bbq out there that night right?


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

yo i sent my reg and $20 about two weeks ago..how do we get the confirmation #?


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

LOW FOR SHOW CC SD NORTH COUNTY WILL BE ATTENDING....


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoWayz66_@Jan 24 2011, 02:05 PM~19683630
> *yo i sent my reg and $20 about two weeks ago..how do we get the confirmation #?
> *


Call German :biggrin: # is on the reg form on page 1. But were letting everyone know as they come in.


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jan 24 2011, 10:58 PM~19689699
> *Call German :biggrin: # is on the reg form on page 1. But were letting everyone know as they come in.
> *


Gracias! :thumbsup:


----------



## ELGORDO (Aug 15, 2008)

* :thumbsup: T :thumbsup: T :thumbsup: T*


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jan 23 2011, 12:45 PM~19674475
> *Reg. is at 142 already and counting, no se duerman :dunno:  :twak:
> *


SO WHATS THE COUNT NOW...WE ARE HEARING THAT IS SOLD OUT :dunno:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoWayz66_@Jan 24 2011, 01:02 PM~19683600
> *lets do the damn thing homie! so we're rolling out friday and gonna bbq out there that night right?
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: 

hno: hno: hno: hno: 

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 26 2011, 02:13 PM~19704218
> *SO WHATS THE COUNT NOW...WE ARE HEARING THAT IS SOLD OUT :dunno:
> *


Not yet, but like I said, no se duerman :twak: We obviously can't say when it's going to sell out, we're not psychics :biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll update later tonite :cheesy:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

It is 1/3rd sold, so don't wait burros. Send the apps NOW :twak:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 20 2010, 07:36 PM~19379097
> *41st Annual Chicano Park Day Celebration
> Saturday, April 23, 2011- 10am-5pm
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

SENDING OUT PRE REG'S TOMORROW MORNING.....


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoWayz66_@Jan 20 2011, 09:34 PM~19654345
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jan 30 2011, 10:57 PM~19742672
> *SENDING OUT PRE REG'S TOMORROW MORNING.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Feb 2 2011, 11:46 PM~19774271
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


DO YOU GUYS HAVE A ROLL CALL OF WHO HAS BEEN ACCEPTED....


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 3 2011, 02:41 AM~19775191
> *DO YOU GUYS HAVE A ROLL CALL OF WHO HAS BEEN ACCEPTED....
> *


If you already sent in the app then you are in :biggrin: as of 2/2/11. We are notifying everyone anywayz as we receive them :cheesy:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 3 2011, 03:41 AM~19775191
> *DO YOU GUYS HAVE A ROLL CALL OF WHO HAS BEEN ACCEPTED....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: INDIVIDUALS C.C. HAS SENT 13 PRE-REG FORMS ALREADY !!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

TTT we will be there
went last year for the 1st time and this is one of the best shows of the year


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Feb 3 2011, 07:19 PM~19781148
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  INDIVIDUALS C.C. HAS SENT 13 PRE-REG FORMS ALREADY !!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0  :0
> *


 :0 KOOL MEMBERS ONLY.CC..NC SAN DIEGO...WILL BE THERE.11.PRE REG FORMS. :biggrin: WELL I GUESS WE WILL START THE ROLL CALL.. :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

COUNT US IN..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 11 PRE REG'S ALREADY IN....


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> :biggrin: :biggrin: INDIVIDUALS C.C. HAS SENT 13 PRE-REG FORMS ALREADY !!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0
> [/quote UPDATE............14 PRE-REG.......    --- DONT GET LEFT BEHIND....


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Regs are up to 197 :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

. .. Mine is on it's way !!!!! 
. . . can't wait to ride out there !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Jan 24 2011, 12:52 PM~19683532
> *  I try never miss Chicano Park .. Or the Uce Picnic   wat 2 do wat 2 do   my man'z gonna go 2 Chicano park n i'ma stay in vegas n go 2 ur'z Mike
> *


 :no: :no: . . No need to anymore Lori, cause were going to be out there that day! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

how many spots??


----------



## carlos64 (Aug 19, 2009)

New Wave So. Cal will be there we register 14 cars!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

we are ready for cross the border

:thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Feb 7 2011, 05:39 AM~19806887
> *we are ready for cross the border
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


  HAY TE ENCARGO UN CLAMATO DE LOS QUE VENDEN EN LA LINEA


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE 16 CARS


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 7 2011, 12:39 PM~19809600
> * HAY TE ENCARGO UN CLAMATO DE LOS QUE VENDEN EN LA LINEA
> *


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Feb 6 2011, 03:43 AM~19799593
> *how many spots??
> *


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 4 2011, 04:07 AM~19785138
> *:0 KOOL MEMBERS ONLY.CC..NC SAN DIEGO...WILL BE THERE.11.PRE REG FORMS. :biggrin: WELL I GUESS WE WILL START THE ROLL CALL.. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT FOR CHICANO PARK :cheesy:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 11 2011, 04:29 PM~19846929
> *
> *



I'll be there, NO car, making fun of all the white people like the rest of you.


----------



## chale64 (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Got my pre-reg in tonite! :yes:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

LATIN PRIDE CC
EL PASO TEJAS WILL BE THERE


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Feb 11 2011, 04:33 PM~19846957
> *I'll be there, NO car, making fun of all the white people like the rest of you.
> *



LOL Comedy! I'll see you at the annual Majestics gathering across the street!


----------



## AMIGOS64 (Feb 11, 2007)

SOLD OUT 300 PRE REG. THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THE SUPPORT, FROM AMIGOS CAR CLUB, SEE YOU THERE!!!</span></span>


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMIGOS64_@Feb 15 2011, 06:48 PM~19878897
> *SOLD OUT 300 PRE REG. THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THE SUPPORT, FROM AMIGOS CAR CLUB, SEE YOU THERE!!!</span></span>
> *



 

Still working on the "After Cruise" around the BIG SD after Chicano Park Day. So keep checking for updates and maps on where We will cruise and end up to post up. Should be a nice.


----------



## AMIGOS64 (Feb 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 15 2011, 07:19 PM~19879133
> *
> 
> Still working on the "After Cruise" around the BIG SD after Chicano Park Day.  So keep checking for updates and maps on where  We will cruise and end up to post up. Should be a nice.
> *


 :wave: :wave: Whats up Xavier. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMIGOS64_@Feb 15 2011, 05:48 PM~19878897
> *SOLD OUT 300 PRE REG. THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THE SUPPORT, FROM AMIGOS CAR CLUB, SEE YOU THERE!!!</span></span>
> *


See you guys there we will be there that friday this time.


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMIGOS64_@Feb 15 2011, 09:36 PM~19880591
> *:wave:  :wave:  Whats up Xavier.  :thumbsup:
> *


No Mas Sir! Just working and waiting for this great celebration of the park and the people. How you doing?


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

good thing we got pre reg in just in time


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

PICS FROM LAST YEAR ... SEE YOU HOMIES IN APRIL :biggrin:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

The Majestics is hosting a cruise night from 5-8 pm the last Sunday this month February.

The cruise will be from Park Blvd, down El Cajon Blvd near the 805 south ramp, busting a u turn and heading back down El Cajon Blvd the opposite way towards Park Blvd and so on.

There is also plenty of parking along either side of El Cajon Blvd.

Afterwards we head out to the hops since they are later these days.

Please join us.

Thanks


SPREAD THE WORD


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 20 2011, 10:46 PM~19920056
> *TTT
> *


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMIGOS64+Feb 15 2011, 05:48 PM~19878897-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Feb 23 2011, 03:33 PM~19943347
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Feb 23 2011, 05:33 PM~19943347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Feb 23 2011, 04:33 PM~19943347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :run:


----------



## LOUIE 61 (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 27 2011, 11:53 PM~19977683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this bad Ass 59 going to be out there? Fucker came out clean bro!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Sold out so I guess Im not going to head down after all.


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Feb 23 2011, 05:33 PM~19943347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Feb 7 2011, 05:39 AM~19806887
> *we are ready for cross the border
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



ahora si vas a it Tijuanero?? el novita esta fuera de comision


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

ahora si alcanze registro :cheesy: 




> _Originally posted by novita62_@Mar 2 2011, 04:42 PM~20000016
> *ahora si vas a it Tijuanero??  el novita esta fuera de comision
> *


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Mar 4 2011, 09:37 AM~20014363
> *ahora si alcanze registro  :cheesy:
> *



ESTODO MI LUCIO....................

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoWayz66_@Feb 28 2011, 11:44 AM~19980266
> *Is this bad Ass 59 going to be out there? Fucker came out clean bro!
> *


its ready to go its even on the trailer


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: 






> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Mar 4 2011, 07:30 PM~20017939
> *ESTODO MI LUCIO....................
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ELGORDO (Aug 15, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

ya mero...........


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Mar 17 2011, 01:30 PM~20114891
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Mar 17 2011, 01:30 PM~20114891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

Glad we registerd early :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Mar 17 2011, 03:30 PM~20114891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LUCIO...YA TENEMOS LAS CHELAS HELADAS....!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

orale!!!!!!!!!! ya nos vamos entendiendo.....















> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Mar 24 2011, 09:54 AM~20169362
> *LUCIO...YA TENEMOS LAS CHELAS HELADAS....!!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

HOPE THE S.D. WEATHER IS BETTER NEXT MONTH!


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

will be int house


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

X2 :cheesy: 





> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Mar 25 2011, 09:58 AM~20178071
> *HOPE THE S.D. WEATHER IS BETTER NEXT MONTH!
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by majestics619_@Mar 29 2011, 09:29 PM~20214645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Mar 4 2011, 10:48 PM~20019793
> *its ready to go its even on the trailer
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: .. I'd love to see again in person finished ! :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Mar 24 2011, 02:04 PM~20170065
> *orale!!!!!!!!!! ya nos vamos entendiendo.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN PRIDE CC_@Feb 15 2011, 02:12 PM~19876299
> *LATIN PRIDE CC
> EL PASO TEJAS WILL BE THERE
> *


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> 2 MORE WEEKS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> > 2 MORE WEEKS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*THIS SATURDAY! CHICANO PARK DAY!!!!!*

FYI.

*"Cruise Por Nomas" AFTER Chicano Park Day.* For those of you that would like to take your cars on a caravan around San Diego. 

I will be posting directions/route for the caravan that will END at Luzitas Taco Shop in Chula Vista. It should be a nice hour cruise around town and we will be going through some nice San Diego spots. It should be fun and please no drinking & driving and obey the driving laws.  Info coming up shortly.


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 17 2011, 08:31 PM~20361876
> *THIS SATURDAY! CHICANO PARK DAY!!!!!
> 
> FYI.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 17 2011, 08:31 PM~20361876
> *THIS SATURDAY! CHICANO PARK DAY!!!!!
> 
> FYI.
> ...


Where's the map, directions, or something gots to know how much gas I gots to put in my ride :biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:roflmao: 






> _Originally posted by majestics619_@Apr 19 2011, 09:42 AM~20372998
> *Where's the map, directions, or something gots to know how much gas I gots to put in my ride :biggrin:
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by majestics619_@Apr 19 2011, 10:42 AM~20372998
> *Where's the map, directions, or something gots to know how much gas I gots to put in my ride :biggrin:
> *



Fill it UP and check the radiator fluid.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 13 2011, 09:32 PM~20334401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS BAD BOY THERE!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 19 2011, 01:42 PM~20374687
> *Fill it UP and check the radiator fluid.
> *


  IS IT GONNA BE ON YOUR SITE?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 17 2011, 09:31 PM~20361876
> *THIS SATURDAY! CHICANO PARK DAY!!!!!
> 
> FYI.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

4 MORE DAYS UNTIL "EL DIA DEL PARQUE".........................


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:cheesy: 






> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Apr 19 2011, 06:10 PM~20376452
> *4 MORE DAYS UNTIL "EL DIA DEL PARQUE".........................
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 17 2011, 09:31 PM~20361876
> *THIS SATURDAY! CHICANO PARK DAY!!!!!
> 
> FYI.
> ...


Deadend Magazine will be in the house and will go for the cruise after to get some good shots and video :biggrin:


----------



## ElQueso58 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Apr 4 2011, 08:51 AM~20255147
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

TTT CHICANO PARK!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

see everyone there Saturday.....


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Apr 19 2011, 10:50 PM~20378912
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 20 2011, 07:45 AM~20380322
> *see everyone there Saturday.....
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Apr 21 2011, 07:57 AM~20388112
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


First time going is it a show or pinic


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Apr 21 2011, 09:36 AM~20388670
> *First time going is it a show or pinic
> *


 it's a festival :0 :biggrin: a car show in the park with food vendors & live music and entertainment.

check out these link...............  

http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/2011/ap...llar-community/

http://www.chicano-park.org/


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*DJ Wicho will be spinning the Oldies & Old School & Scooby will be serving up the good Taco Shop food. Addtional parking @ Hill Top Middle School.*


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 22 2011, 12:29 PM~20396691
> *DJ Wicho will be spinning the Oldies & Old School & Scooby will be serving up the good Taco Shop food.  Addtional parking @ Hill Top Middle School.
> 
> *


WTF !!!! MY 64 DOESN'T HAVE GPS.... I BETTER KEEP UP WITH X !!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Apr 22 2011, 01:30 PM~20397296
> *WTF !!!! MY 64 DOESN'T HAVE GPS.... I BETTER KEEP UP WITH X !!!!!  :cheesy:
> *



LMAO!
You live in San Diego this should be very easy....

Think Gaslamp, LIttle Italy, & Balboa Park and ending at Luztas Taco Shop. I'm not from here and I can do this with my eyes closed! hahahahahaha Should be a very nice cruise. :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
TRAFFIC


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 22 2011, 10:29 AM~20396691
> *DJ Wicho will be spinning the Oldies & Old School & Scooby will be serving up the good Taco Shop food.  Addtional parking @ Hill Top Middle School.
> 
> *


 :machinegun: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :sprint:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majestics619_@Apr 22 2011, 01:36 PM~20397615
> *:machinegun:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :sprint:
> *


My bad on the machinegun ,


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by majestics619_@Apr 22 2011, 02:40 PM~20397643
> *My bad on the machinegun ,
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by majestics619_@Apr 22 2011, 02:40 PM~20397643
> *My bad on the machinegun ,
> *


:roflmao: 

Can't wait to see your super bad ass ride at Chicano Park! Should be a looker on the cruise to Luzitas! You'll be a STAR David!


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 22 2011, 02:35 PM~20397883
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Can't wait to see your super bad ass ride at Chicano Park!  Should be a looker on the cruise to Luzitas! You'll be a STAR David!
> *


Can't wait, love to cruise


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 22 2011, 03:32 PM~20397862
> *
> *



Bird!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

see everyone tomorrow


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

can somebody please post directions, thanks.


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Apr 21 2011, 08:56 AM~20388111
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harbor area 64 rag_@Apr 23 2011, 04:08 AM~20401423
> *can somebody please post directions, thanks.
> *



5 south, under the San Diego Bridge. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

ROYAL IMAGE IN THE HOUSE THE SHOW IS CRAKING LOTS OF NICE RIDES COOL PEOPLE NICE WEATHER SUN IS SHINEING SITTING UNDER THE BRIDGE WAITING 4 MY PICS TO DOWN LOAD WILL POST SOME IN A FEW MINUTES :biggrin:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff148/p...igosshow147.jpg



















http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff148/p...igosshow146.jpg


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

here u go homie.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

TIME TO LEAVE HAD A NICE TIME GOING TO B A LONG TRIP BACK :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sucks I couldn't make it! Looks like it was a Damn good show


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: OUR STYLE. LOS ANGELES FIRS TIME GOING IS IT GOOD SHOW OR PINIC  :cheesy:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Apr 19 2011, 11:50 PM~20378912
> *
> 
> 
> ...




SUP OSCAR......DID YOU MAKE IT TO THE SHOW??? :biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Apr 23 2011, 10:35 PM~20406426
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Apr 23 2011, 10:37 PM~20406432
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Wow, what a great showing from San Diego and all the other surrounding areas!! Happy Easter to all!


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

[/quote]

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ragtopman63_@Apr 24 2011, 08:35 AM~20407675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

BOMB ASS SHOW :biggrin: STREETSTYLE C.C. HAD A GOOD TIME SEE YOU GUYS NEXT
YEAR .....


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

HERE R SOME PICTURES FROM THE NITE BEFORE THE SHOW.....


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

HERE'S MY DAUGHTER AND HER NEW CUSTOM TAYLOR TOT........


----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Apr 24 2011, 02:06 PM~20409537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

For More Photos Of Chicano Park Click Here


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 23 2011, 11:41 PM~20406442
> *SUP OSCAR......DID YOU MAKE IT TO THE  SHOW??? :biggrin:
> *


YEAH BRO, IT WAS A GOOD SHOW!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Apr 24 2011, 02:06 PM~20409537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FREEWAY DIPIN FROM THE HARBOR AREA TO SAN DIEGO GREAT SHOW PROPS TO AMIGOS AND ALL THE SAN DIEGO GENTE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

WE HAD A GOOD TIME THANKS AMIGO C.C.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

TRAFFIC.58 LOOKING GOOD @ CHICANO PARK 2011


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

WE HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE, REPPIN NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO..TTT


----------



## highlife_63 (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 25 2011, 01:43 PM~20416280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

VIEJITOS CAR CLUB & ESMERALDA CC CAME DOWN ALL THE WAY FROM JAPAN!!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*lots of nice rides* :thumbsup:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: 




> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO_@Apr 25 2011, 02:39 PM~20416903
> *VIEJITOS CAR CLUB & ESMERALDA CC CAME DOWN ALL THE WAY FROM JAPAN!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> VIEJITOS CAR CLUB & ESMERALDA CC CAME DOWN ALL THE WAY FROM JAPAN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

Another great year at the Park. Didn't take my car this year,
but i was able to make it and hang out for a few.
enjoy.................


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 25 2011, 08:59 PM~20419082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 25 2011, 08:55 PM~20419041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


uffin: :thumbsup: PACHUCO C.C. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ragtopman63_@Apr 24 2011, 07:35 AM~20407675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: To all the clubs that supported this annual event in San Diego!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

thank you, to all that have posted pics! :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 28 2011, 12:05 AM~20437771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thx Homie GOOD PIX !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Elbomberaso (Sep 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 28 2011, 02:18 AM~20437798
> *
> 
> 
> ...



theirs the bombita!!!!...lol to the top had a good time thanks AMIGOS CC


----------



## bigklilq (Oct 7, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

LATIN PRIDE CC
EL PASO TEJAS


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 28 2011, 05:01 AM~20438049
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals, over $20,000 in prize money, thousands of dollars in prize money for the car hop and over 350 car categorizes and Hot model contest and more. Pre-Registration is now open, save money now go to www.lowridernationals.com to get your Pre-Registration forms.

user posted image

user posted image

For more info go to www.lowridernationals.com or call 818-810-9072
See ya at the show!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 19 2011, 09:45 PM~20590503
> *
> 
> 
> ...



firme video.............. "where's the trailer" :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 19 2011, 10:45 PM~20590503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------

